# freaky 18 pointer



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

shot this over the wknd in llano 18 point stag. Crazy looking devil. Sorry about my pictures camera shot, maybe I'll use it for target practice next time out.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Is that a Whitetail????


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cactus buck??


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

yep wtd rather old one.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Now, that's what ya call a non-typical!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang, That's purty wild!!!! Lots of antler there. Congrats.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

i don't know whats more strag the buck or your camere. nice buck


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

going to do my own skull mount and only bring for Halloween.......


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Skull mount is a good idea. But that is a deer I'd be proud of. Very unique.


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Very kewl! Now that's special, good question from wtc3. Anything down there?


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Put new batteries in that camera. Mine won't open the lens cover all the way when the batteries are weak.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

That one would have earned a place on the wall here, I love that sort of junk. 

There are tons of typical racks running around, but one like that, is one of a kind.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

u taking pictures thru a key hole or what ????


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude ... shoulder mount ...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Were you taking the picture with your SPY cam??

Did they kill him by cracking his nose open?

Cool deer. Definitely a freak!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cool deer! Just wondering what he would tape out at-curiosity is killn me LOL! Thanks for sharing him with us!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ya didnt answer the questions is there anything down there ?? Thats usually the result of the poor fella losing something while jumping a fence.

Charlie


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Shutter half way shut on your camera?? X2 on the skull mount, that is a cool looking buck!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

wtc3 said:


> Cactus buck??





OLD-AG said:


> Very kewl! Now that's special, good question from wtc3. Anything down there?





CHARLIE said:


> Ya didnt answer the questions is there anything down there ?? Thats usually the result of the poor fella losing something while jumping a fence.
> 
> Charlie


 Original post said it was a Stag


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

A cactus buck is bilaterally cryptorchid, meaning its testes have not descended from the gut into the scrotum. Unless I'm mistaken, a stag would have been castrated by some sort of accident meaning no testes at all. I was just curious because we've seen true stags that had minimal (typical) antler growth and cactus bucks that were real similar to what was posted. Heck of a deer either way.


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Very unique, I would be happy to see that walk in front of me.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

wtc3 said:


> A cactus buck is bilaterally cryptorchid, meaning its testes have not descended from the gut into the scrotum. Unless I'm mistaken, a stag would have been castrated by some sort of accident meaning no testes at all. I was just curious because we've seen true stags that had minimal (typical) antler growth and cactus bucks that were real similar to what was posted. Heck of a deer either way.


I'm willing to bet this deer had "a pair" ... stag whitetail normally do not shed their velvet.

This just looks like a genetic issue to me.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

slabnabbin said:


> i don't know whats more strag the buck or your camere. nice buck


X2


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Is that a Ninja mask ? But for real that is a vey strange Buck !!!!! Good Job


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

cool!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Make a nice skull mount.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

when i was in highschool my best friends family had a lease in Llano, there were ALLOT of deer on the place; and allot of FREAKY antlers too.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

He's got the "Medusa" gene - it's extremely rare...


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

where at in Llano ? we have a few of those show up at the feeders.. Hunting off of 71 next to sandstone


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

hunting 13 miles out on 404. This guy had a some balls just for walking out in front of me I thought till I cked and found out he was just stupid[ small pack]. He had some velvet it was still hanging another cool thing.


----------

